# Pro-rep Viv Locks for Vivexotic Vivs?



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi 

After struggling for ages yesterday to put a viv lock (bought from my local rep shop) on Tangos Vivexotic VX36 viv, I decided to ring Aquapac (who make Vivexotic spares) today and see if they knew of any viv locks which worked for their vivs. They said 100mm Pro-Rep viv locks do, so I thought I'd ask on here who has managed to get one to work.

So my question is, does anyone on here have a Vivexotic viv and has managed to fit a Pro-rep viv lock so that the doors open fine and the lock works properly?

Once I find out whether they do or not, I may get one.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

rubber wedges work on any sliding glass door vivs, cost a handful of pennies and are a lot less hassle.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Meko

I have ordered some of the wedges but I wanted to see if anyone had had any joy with the Pro-rep lock before I give up on it.


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

pretty sure that what i have on my viv exotics, i find they make the action of sliding the doors open and closed murder sometimes. They slide between the glass doors from the inside so the little screw turn is inside and the lock bar type bit on the outside, tighten the screw turn bit up with pliers and your sorted. This is the one i have Rainforest Reptile Supplies -Live Food, Dry Food, Frozen Food, Lighting, Heating, Vivariums, Equipment, and More


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

tommybhoy said:


> pretty sure that what i have on my viv exotics, i find they make the action of sliding the doors open and closed murder sometimes. They slide between the glass doors from the inside so the little screw turn is inside and the lock bar type bit on the outside, tighten the screw turn bit up with pliers and your sorted. This is the one i have Rainforest Reptile Supplies -Live Food, Dry Food, Frozen Food, Lighting, Heating, Vivariums, Equipment, and More


Hi

Did you have to mess about bending the lock bar before it worked okay?

Does the lock bar scrape on the glass or ends it fit okay, also what length did you go for, a 100mm or 130mm?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone else managed to get a Prorep viv lock working properly in the glass of a Vivexotic viv?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi 

All of our vivs are viv exotic(over 100), and we use the pro rep locks(100mm same key version) and they work fine.

If you can't find one locally, we do also sell them:

PR Viv Lock 100mm Key Same - Other - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> Hi
> 
> All of our vivs are viv exotic(over 100), and we use the pro rep locks(100mm same key version) and they work fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help, thats great then. I'll definitely buy one and hope it works.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

Well my Prorep Viv Lock arrived this morning and it worked absolutely fine, so I am chuffed to bits now.

i think the Prorep locks are slightly smaller hence the reason why the lock works in between the glass and allows the glass to move.

I thought I'd let people know on here just in case you are having the same problem.


----------

